# British Ales Competition (vic) 2010 - May 16



## brendo (30/4/10)

*Proudly supported by Beer & Brewer Magazine*​*




*​*




British Ales 2010 



*


The Melbourne Brewers are once again running the British Ales competition at Oscars Alehouse, 7 Bayview Road Belgrave, Victoria (Melways Ref75 G10) on *Sunday 16th May 2010 from 1:30pm*. Entries close 12pm Saturday 8th May 2010 for nominated drop off points, but entries will be accepted on the day at the venue.

There are some new things to note about the competition this year. Firstly, we are expanding the competition from two categories to three. The categories for this year are:​​​Category 1 : Mild, Northern English Brown, Irish Red and Scottish Ale (80/-)​Category 2: Ordinary bitter, Best bitter and Extra Special Bitter ​Category 3: English Barleywine, Strong Scotch Ale and Old Ale (English Strong Ale)​
All first place getters in each Category will win a one-year subscription to Beer & Brewer, along with a trophy.

As we did with Beerfest, entry fees include a discounted rate for members of recognised Vicbrew clubs ($8/entry) - just another reason to get involved with your local club. Independent brewers are a $10/entry.

_Entry Process_

The new innovation for this year is that we will be trialling an online entry system in an attempt to streamline the process and make things easier for all involved. If this system is a success, we will look at rolling it out across future competitions. Please feel free to provide feedback on this system to [email protected] so we can make improvements for future competitions.

To enter this year's competition, please visit British Ales Competition and record your entries online - full entry instructions are on the site. Entries recorded with the site can then be dropped off at any of the following locations: 


The Brewers Den
Grain & Grape
Greensborough Homebrewing
Australian Homebrewing/Brewcraft (Oakleigh)
On the day at Oscar's Alehouse in Belgrave
Please note that there will be *NO* entry forms available at the entry points and *ALL* entries must be lodged via the competition site - homebrew shops will not be accepting entry payments. Entries through homebrew shops must be lodged by no later than *12pm *on *May 8, 2010*. Entries to submitted after this should be presented at the competition on the day, ready for judging at 1:30pm.

All visitors welcome, come and sample the range of great microbrewed beers available on tap at Oscar's Alehouse. We look forward to seeing you on the day!!

Brendan Guild
The Melbourne Brewers - Competition Organiser


----------



## Siborg (30/4/10)

Cool. I'm gonna be brewing a scotish 80/- very soon. Have the ingredients, just need a free day to brew. I might see how it turns out and enter it.



then again.... just read the closing date/event date... won't be ready in time. Next time.


----------



## Fourstar (30/4/10)

Is there any limits on style entries and category entries?

e.g. no more than 1 entry per style and two entries per category? Or is it a free for all?


----------



## Andyd (30/4/10)

No limits - enter as many times as you have stocks for 

Andy


----------



## Fourstar (30/4/10)

Andyd said:


> No limits - enter as many times as you have stocks for
> 
> Andy



Carpetbomb time! :beerbang:


----------



## brendo (30/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Carpetbomb time! :beerbang:



Your chance to finally win huh??


----------



## brettprevans (30/4/10)

woohoo a comp comes along when i actually have the right style in stock.

Ive got 2 to enter into this comp. 1 is ready now and the other one will be ready come comp time.

its ashame i cant judge at the comp though i have my sisters 21st the night before and come sunday I wont want to look, smell or taste alcohol let alone judge it


----------



## Andyd (30/4/10)

A quick note about registration on the site...

Once you provide your details you will be sent an email with a link to confirm your registration, so check your e-mail once you finish...

Andy


----------



## Pennywise (30/4/10)

Double bugger, no IPA, and I've got nothing in the works from those categories. Might see if I can whip up something tomorrow


----------



## brettprevans (30/4/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Double bugger, no IPA, and I've got nothing in the works from those categories. Might see if I can whip up something tomorrow


hmmmm ive just had a thought about those categories. ive got 3 beers i can enter now and I expect Maple, Fourstar and Brendo to be entering in that category as well. 

edit: whoops forgot to add brendo on that list


----------



## brendo (30/4/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Double bugger, no IPA, and I've got nothing in the works from those categories. Might see if I can whip up something tomorrow



IPA is a style covered by the Worthog's Pale Ale Mania comp - we try to avoid crossover between the comps, hence why there is also no stouts/porters, etc.

Save your IPA for Pale Ale Mania - good to try your hand at lots of different comps!!

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## Pennywise (30/4/10)

Will safe a couple of bottles of IPA for that then. Just had a brain fart anyway, even if I do get a brew done for this comp there's no way it'll be carbed. Oh well, next time.


----------



## Maple (30/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> hmmmm ive just had a thought about those categories. ive got 3 beers i can enter now and I expect Maple, Fourstar and Brendo to be entering in that category as well.
> 
> edit: whoops forgot to add brendo on that list


wat chu talkin bout willis? Would have had something if I didn't add some flavour to it by dryhopping with columbus... Had to get that English blandness covered up somehow.


----------



## brettprevans (30/4/10)

Maple said:


> wat chu talkin bout willis? Would have had something if I didn't add some flavour to it by dryhopping with columbus... Had to get that English blandness covered up somehow.


bahahha. yeah i was talking about the partigyle. well christopher columbus came from england that makes columbus hops kind of english doesnt it!


----------



## Fourstar (30/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> hmmmm ive just had a thought about those categories. ive got 3 beers i can enter now and I expect Maple, Fourstar and Brendo to be entering in that category as well.



Ohh partigyle hey! didnt think about that one! maybe i will enter that aslong as the astringency is gone. Have you tasted yours yet CM2? Mine is still in primary. Next week is the week of kegging for me.



brendo said:


> Your chance to finally win huh??



if only it was a lottery, quantity doesn't mean quality unfortunatly.


----------



## brettprevans (30/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Ohh partigyle hey! didnt think about that one! maybe i will enter that aslong as the astringency is gone. Have you tasted yours yet CM2? Mine is still in primary.


yup tasted and happy with it. its still in primary but is finished fermenting and will be kegged this weekend.


----------



## gap (30/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> bahahha. yeah i was talking about the partigyle. well christopher columbus came from england that makes columbus hops kind of english doesnt it!


 
I think you will find Christopher Columbus was Italian and
was financed by Spain in his exploration of the New World.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## brettprevans (30/4/10)

gap said:


> I think you will find Christopher Columbus was Italian and
> was financed by Spain in his exploration of the New World.
> 
> Regards
> ...


hmm that's right. who the hell was i thinking of?!

edit: best I stick with making beer rather than talking about history which i seem to have failed at today


----------



## razz (30/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> hmm that's right. who the hell was i thinking of?!


Captain Cook perhaps.....same initials. :lol:


----------



## brendo (30/4/10)

Quick bump for the nightime crew...


----------



## notung (1/5/10)

I have never entered a competition before but I find myself with 2 eligible brews this time. I should probably be able to get to G&G on the morning of the 8th but really doubt I could be at the judging. Would it still be possible to enter in this case, AND still get feedback from judges? After all I would not expect to be getting any trophies...


----------



## Andyd (2/5/10)

Absolutely. If you drop off your entry at G&G it will get to the comp. As mentioned before, entry is via the website, and you will get filled out scoresheets with feedback (at this stage we anticipate electronically).

Andy


----------



## brendo (4/5/10)

Don't forget guys that the cut off for homebrew shop drop offs is this Saturday at 12pm. You can of course bring your entry with you on the day - just make sure it is registered and paid for via British Ales Competition.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## bcp (4/5/10)

AHB in Oakleigh are listed as a drop-off point and they know nothing about it. Can someone please contact them?


----------



## brendo (4/5/10)

bcp said:


> AHB in Oakleigh are listed as a drop-off point and they know nothing about it. Can someone please contact them?




thanks BCP...


----------



## brettprevans (4/5/10)

bcp said:


> AHB in Oakleigh are listed as a drop-off point and they know nothing about it. Can someone please contact them?


they knew nothing about brewing or just the comp? h34r: kidding

im going to be pushing it to get one of my entries in now as I dont think it will be ready to bottle until next week. damn. oh well 2 beers to enter.


----------



## fraser_john (4/5/10)

No Corio Bay Brewers club affiliation on either entry form or website?


----------



## hoppinmad (4/5/10)

fraser_john said:


> No Corio Bay Brewers club affiliation on either entry form or website?



Yeah i noticed that too <_<


----------



## brendo (4/5/10)

HoppinMad said:


> Yeah i noticed that too <_<



thanks guys - I will request it added asap!!


----------



## hazard (4/5/10)

brendo said:


> IPA is a style covered by the Worthog's Pale Ale Mania comp - we try to avoid crossover between the comps, hence why there is also no stouts/porters, etc.
> 
> Save your IPA for Pale Ale Mania - good to try your hand at lots of different comps!!
> 
> ...


Errr - and wouldn't Bitter/ Special Bitter/ ESB also be covered by pale Ale mania? 

Slightly OT perhaps, but in context since they are british beers - just what is the difference between Bitter and Pale Ale? According to many texts they are the same thing, but there are different categories in Aust Home Brew competition IIRC??


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/10)

hazard said:


> Errr - and wouldn't Bitter/ Special Bitter/ ESB also be covered by pale Ale mania?



Not really according to AABC guidelines (the way they are grouped anyway).

In a nutshell an English Pale Ale is an English Bitter without crystal characteristics (so noticable nutty/biscuit malt characteristics etc) and hightened hop presence. Basically a scaled down EIPA. TTL fits this category.


----------



## brendo (4/5/10)

Corio is now listed on the site guys.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## brendo (4/5/10)

hazard said:


> Errr - and wouldn't Bitter/ Special Bitter/ ESB also be covered by pale Ale mania?
> 
> Slightly OT perhaps, but in context since they are british beers - just what is the difference between Bitter and Pale Ale? According to many texts they are the same thing, but there are different categories in Aust Home Brew competition IIRC??



It is an ongoing debate within the AABC Guidelines. Pale Ale Mania is supposed to be an English Pale Ale, which as per the AABC is different - however slight this might be.


----------



## hazard (4/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Not really according to AABC guidelines (the way they are grouped anyway).
> 
> In a nutshell an English Pale Ale is an English Bitter without crystal characteristics (so noticable nutty/biscuit malt characteristics etc) and hightened hop presence. Basically a scaled down EIPA. TTL fits this category.


Actually, if you look at Pale Ale Mania winners in 2009, top 3 places in the English pale ale ALL used crystal.

1st Place Michael Van der heyden
7.5 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White)​2.0 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM)​0.5 kg Caramalt (Joe White)

2nd place John Strantzen
3.51 kg Baird Maris Otter (6 EBC) (62.3 %)​1.76 kg Weyermann Dark Munich (20 EBC) (31.3%)​286 g Weyermann Cara Amber (70 EBC) (5.1 %)​72 g Weyermann Cara Aroma (350 EBC) (1.3 %)

3rd place Paul Bowlen
11.0 kg Maris Otter Pale​2.0 kg Weyermann Vienna​1.0 kg Joe White Wheat​300 g Weyermann Melanoidin​350 g Weyermann Cara Amber

So, with respect, I ask again - what is difference between pale ale and bitter. Pale Ale clearly contains crystal, and IO can enter my ESB into this comp no worries as a Pale Ale, any other thoughts? And even if TTL does not have crtsytal, the last fresh bottle I had contained a definite caramel flavour, which is why many people caramelise the wort when cloning TTL - which is a similar effect to crystal (or caramel in the USA) malt.


----------



## razz (4/5/10)

Sounds like you get to enter the one beer in two comps Hazard. Lucky you!


----------



## brendo (4/5/10)

hazard said:


> So, with respect, I ask again - what is difference between pale ale and bitter. Pale Ale clearly contains crystal, and IO can enter my ESB into this comp no worries as a Pale Ale, any other thoughts? And even if TTL does not have crtsytal, the last fresh bottle I had contained a definite caramel flavour, which is why many people caramelise the wort when cloning TTL - which is a similar effect to crystal (or caramel in the USA) malt.



I don't disagree with you one bit Hazard... I think it is a relatively artificial difference, but nobody said the AABC guidelines are perfect.

Looks like you have two comps to enter it in if you want to - give you plenty of feedback and time to perfect it for Vicbrew.

Brendo


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/10)

hazard said:


> Actually, if you look at Pale Ale Mania winners in 2009, top 3 places in the English pale ale ALL used crystal.
> 
> So, with respect, I ask again - what is difference between pale ale and bitter. Pale Ale clearly contains crystal, and IO can enter my ESB into this comp no worries as a Pale Ale, any other thoughts? And even if TTL does not have crtsytal, the last fresh bottle I had contained a definite caramel flavour, which is why many people caramelise the wort when cloning TTL - which is a similar effect to crystal (or caramel in the USA) malt.




As i said, it should not have crystal characteristics. (Athough doesn't mean you cant use crystal malt if that makes any sense?!) Have a read of the AABC guidelines (section 6.6). Some fat to chew below. :icon_cheers: 




> During this period, Bitter emerged as a darker, draught
> version of Pale Ale, featuring crystal malt. [/b]Today the term “Pale
> Ale” has lost much of its former cachet - examples of the style are
> commonly labeled IPA or various proprietary names.
> ...




Honestly, if the beers that placed in Pale Ale Mania displayed crystal malt characteristics and tasted like English bitters they where judged incorrectly, especially if given really high scores. (40's).

Looking at the results, the highest avg was 36-37. So well crafted beers and within most style parameters but lacking some finesse/stylistic accuracy.

Put it sthis way, TTL is nothing like a Fullers London Pride, ESB, or Ringwood 49er. They display big crystal characteristics with complex british malt. TTL is slightly more hop focused with a less complex malt palate. Some kettle caramelization/toffe flavours as you note, but again this doesnt represtent crystal malt characters.

I had a bit of a discussion with Tony Wheeler @ Beerfest this year regarding the whole Bitter/Pale Ale thing. Infact i shot myself in the foot with my TTL clone by entering it as a Best Bitter when it should have been an EPA. I was a little dizzy about the differences between styles for a while too. Just give the guidelines a read, it will make sense then.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (4/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Put it sthis way, TTL is nothing like a Fullers London Pride, ESB, or Ringwood 49er. They display big crystal characteristics with complex british malt. TTL is slightly more hop focused with a less complex malt palate. Some kettle caramelization/toffe flavours as you note, but again this doesnt represtent crystal malt characters.
> 
> I had a bit of a discussion with Tony Wheeler @ Beerfest this year regarding the whole Bitter/Pale Ale thing. Infact i shot myself in the foot with my TTL clone by entering it as a Best Bitter when it should have been an EPA. I was a little dizzy about the differences between styles for a while too. Just give the guidelines a read, it will make sense then.
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Yes but then there's beers that fall in both categories - bitter and hoppy but malty and caramel. My current fave (Youngs SLA) is a good example. I may enter a bottle into the comp but the clarity is lacking and I'm not sure I can get a bottle to drop off points or the actual comp in time.

I guess it's just a matter of accepting that style guidelines are simply guidelines, not style restrictions. No-one's going to make a million dollars from winning a comp so if you think it vaguely fits - enter it and take the scores and feedback with a grain of salt, no matter whether you win or whether you come bottom (unless infection was the reason). Competitions need some standard on which to judge as beer tasting is very subjective. Style guidelines and basic beer faults seem like a good beginning point.

At the end of the day - chuck it in and get an ego stroke if you win and some good, honest feedback if you don't.


----------



## hoppinmad (4/5/10)

brendo said:


> Corio is now listed on the site guys.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Brendo




Unfortunately already got my entry in


----------



## brendo (4/5/10)

HoppinMad said:


> Unfortunately already got my entry in



Sorry the site got pulled together pretty quickly as a pilot - Andyd has updated yours and father-john's details retrospectively in the system.


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/10)

manticle said:


> Yes but then there's beers that fall in both categories - bitter and hoppy but malty and caramel. My current fave (Youngs SLA) is a good example. I may enter a bottle into the comp but the clarity is lacking and I'm not sure I can get a bottle to drop off points or the actual comp in time.
> 
> I guess it's just a matter of accepting that style guidelines are simply guidelines, not style restrictions. No-one's going to make a million dollars from winning a comp so if you think it vaguely fits - enter it and take the scores and feedback with a grain of salt, no matter whether you win or whether you come bottom (unless infection was the reason). Competitions need some standard on which to judge as beer tasting is very subjective. Style guidelines and basic beer faults seem like a good beginning point.
> 
> At the end of the day - chuck it in and get an ego stroke if you win and some good, honest feedback if you don't.



Yeah thats an issue if you are trying to enter and not brewing to guidelines. Too much hop character might burn you if entered as a bitter but the crystal malt *will *burn you if entered as a pale ale. Persoanlly id go with the Bitter category as it should be more forgiving as it allows moderate to high hop aroma/flavour. The key for the Bitter is in its balance. Evenly balanced Hop bitterness:Malt character and usually less focused on the hop flavour/aroma comapred to an APA.


----------



## fraser_john (4/5/10)

brendo said:


> snip... and father-john's details retrospectively in the system.



Huh?


----------



## brendo (4/5/10)

fraser_john said:


> Huh?



Sorry - it wasn't you fraser_john... my bad... shouldn't do too many things at once - like work and surf AHB h34r:


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/10)

brendo said:


> Sorry - it wasn't you fraser_john... my bad... shouldn't do too many things at once - like work and surf AHB h34r:



isnt work, surfing AHB?! :icon_cheers:


----------



## haysie (4/5/10)

Being lotsa talk of styles etc. May I change direction> Does MB actually expect a decent showing of entries? I suspect there hasnt been enough notice out in the community for people to respond/brew.
On the upside I think I have some good entries, on the downside i expect few/little entries due to the late orginisation. On the all in all, I have never received judging sheets from beers entered at Beerfest in Feb, and now MB`s implementing an online entry? :unsure: , I have decided to save my entries for Vicbrew.

edit.. MB member!


----------



## felten (4/5/10)

Well I was planning to bottle on the 9th but I guess it could be pushed back a day.. but maybe theres no point as it won't be carbed for the comp after only a week =\


----------



## Wolfy (4/5/10)

felten said:


> Well I was planning to bottle on the 9th but I guess it could be pushed back a day.. but maybe theres no point as it won't be carbed for the comp after only a week =\


A week in the bottle is probably going to have more carbonation than many 'traditional' British cask ales - but I don't know how that would fit with the guidelines.


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/10)

Wolfy said:


> A week in the bottle is probably going to have more carbonation than many 'traditional' British cask ales - but I don't know how that would fit with the guidelines.




if its a bitter... perfect! :icon_cheers:


----------



## hazard (5/5/10)

Wolfy said:


> A week in the bottle is probably going to have more carbonation than many 'traditional' British cask ales - but I don't know how that would fit with the guidelines.


The problem will be not the carb level, but residual priming sugar - may well be sweet, not bitter, if not fully carbed.


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/10)

I just noticed on the entry webform, the scottish ale is noted as a 70/- and not an 80/- as per the flyer.

Cheers. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Andyd (5/5/10)

haysie said:


> Being lotsa talk of styles etc. May I change direction> Does MB actually expect a decent showing of entries? I suspect there hasnt been enough notice out in the community for people to respond/brew.
> On the upside I think I have some good entries, on the downside i expect few/little entries due to the late orginisation. On the all in all, I have never received judging sheets from beers entered at Beerfest in Feb, and now MB`s implementing an online entry? :unsure: , I have decided to save my entries for Vicbrew.
> 
> edit.. MB member!



The comp's been listed with Vicbrew (on the Vicbrew website) as an event from the start of the year, and clubs were informed that it would be on in March via Vicbrew - at the club we first announced it at the Feburary meeting and have been talking about it since then. So although notice on AHB could have been earlier, people have known about it.

This is a small competition for us, and we kind of like it that way. It's designed so that people have a chance to get some experience in running a competition under their belt. So if we get 40 entries we'll be happy. At this stage we're sitting on 20.

Andy


----------



## Andyd (5/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> I just noticed on the entry webform, the scottish ale is noted as a 70/- and not an 80/- as per the flyer.
> 
> Cheers. :icon_cheers:



Thanks,

Good pick-up. Fixed on the forms now.

Andy


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/10)

Andyd said:


> This is a small competition for us, and we kind of like it that way. It's designed so that people have a chance to get some experience in running a competition under their belt. So if we get 40 entries we'll be happy. At this stage we're sitting on 20.
> 
> Andy



Is that counting them incrementally or total form submissions including deletions? For some reason one of my entries came up with two of the same, with one not paid and now deleted. You should find entry #14 does not exist. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Andyd (5/5/10)

No - that's total excluding cancelled entries.


----------



## brendo (7/5/10)

Hi guys,

Just a quick reminder that if you are looking to drop off your entries at either the Brewers Den, Grain & Grape, or Greensborough Homebrewing that entries must be dropped off by no later than 12 pm tomorrow (Saturday 8/5).

Of course entries can be dropped off in person on the day at the comp.

Good luck and hope to see you there!!

Cheers,

Brendan


----------



## Fourstar (7/5/10)

I'll be collecting the entries from Greensy home brewing at 12, i might (most probably) hang around for abit. Feel free to say hi! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## fraser_john (18/5/10)

Who went? Good day? Report, pics?

Any ideas when results will be available?


----------



## brendo (18/5/10)

Hi guys,

The British Ales competition has been run and won for yet another year.

Firstly a big thanks to all who supported the competition - either by entering, stewarding, judging or just turning up and soaking up the atmosphere!! If you haven't been down to Oscar's Alehouse in Belgrave, you really should make the effort as Brett & Gypsy have an awesome array of beers available and it is mere stumbling distance from the Belgrave train station. (Take the kids on Puffing Billy, then grab some refreshment for yourself on the way home h34r: )

In the end we have about 37 entries presented for judging and overall the quality of the beers was pretty good - so well done all.

Full results and scoresheets will be available soon via http://www.compmaster.com.au, however here are the top three places for each category.

Category 1: (Mild, Northern English Brown, Irish Red, Scottish /80) 
1st : Rod Patterson, Mild, 119.5 points
2nd : Braden Jackman, Irish Red, 110.5 points
3rd : Chris Taylor, Northern English Brown, 102 points

Category 2: (Ordinary Bitter, Best/Special Bitter, Extra Special Bitter)
1st: Brendan Guild, ESB, 120 points
2nd: Rod Patterson, Best Bitter, 119 points
3rd: Braden Jackman, Best Bitter, 116.5 points

Category 3: (Old Ale, Strong Scotch Ale, English Barleywine)
1st : John Kingston, Strong Scotch Ale, 106 points
2nd : Robin Brown, Strong Scotch Ale, 92.5 points
3rd : Brendan Guild, English Old Ale, 79.5 points

Well done to all who placed - we will be in touch with individuals to organise getting your prizes to you. In the meantime, feel free to PM me if you want to organise something. I will post again as soon as the full results are available. As for photos, I know that Wolfy was wandering around with a camera, so hopefully he might share some of the action shots with you all soon.

Once again, a big thank-you to all who participated and we hope to see you all again next year.

Cheers,

Brendan Guild
Melbourne Brewers - British Ales Competition Organiser.


----------



## Fourstar (18/5/10)

brendo said:


> Brendan Guild
> Melbourne Brewers - British Ales Competition Organiser.




Great work on the organisation and co-ordination of the event Brendo! Was a faultless day! (ignoring AndyD's Data entry!) :lol:


----------



## brendo (18/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Great work on the organisation and co-ordination of the event Brendo! Was a faultless day! (ignoring AndyD's Data entry!) :lol:



thanks mate... all seemed to go pretty smoothly and the website that AndyD built worked pretty well. The comp was useful for helping to iron out any tweaks required for it, so it should be even better next time around.


----------



## Fourstar (18/5/10)

brendo said:


> thanks mate... all seemed to go pretty smoothly and the website that AndyD built worked pretty well. The comp was useful for helping to iron out any tweaks required for it, so it should be even better next time around.



yeah it seemed quite smooth. Great pickup with the barcode scanner by Andy too! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Wolfy (18/5/10)

fraser_john said:


> Who went? Good day? Report, pics?


Here are some photos I took.

The venue:






Entries:





Category 1 Judges/table:





Category 2 Judges/table:





Category 3 Judges/table:





And some of the other helpers enjoying a beer/chat while the judges are hard at work.





Only thing missing is Andy working on his laptop and some of the other organizers who were inside.


----------



## mxd (18/5/10)

well done guys.

I will have to keep my eye's open, and brew schedule in line (as I just kegged an ESB that tasted nice in the fermenter (hopefully kegging won't kill the flavour  )) for same comps to get same feedback :icon_vomit:


----------



## brendo (18/5/10)

thanks for sharing the photos Wolfy...


----------



## Wolfy (18/5/10)

brendo said:


> thanks for sharing the photos Wolfy...


The good thing about taking photos is that you don't have to be in them yourself.


----------



## Fireman Sam (18/5/10)

Looks like you had a good time on the day !

And I'll vouch for Andy being busy... >I was the guy with the kids having a plate of cheese and a pint of Holgate IPA... oh it was a tough day !<


----------



## Andyd (18/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Great work on the organisation and co-ordination of the event Brendo! Was a faultless day! (ignoring AndyD's Data entry!) :lol:



Turned out to be my abilty to trace a straight line across a table.

Thanks to everyone who turned up on the day, both to enjoy the day and also to those who helped steward, judge aand help make things run smoothly.

Andy


----------



## hoppinmad (19/5/10)

Anyone else having trouble getting results off the "compmaster" website? I can see my scores, but there's no summary of the competition's results.


----------



## bcp (20/5/10)

HoppinMad said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting results off the "compmaster" website? I can see my scores, but there's no summary of the competition's results.



I'm just getting a blank page and error message.


----------



## fcmcg (20/5/10)

Yeah , i'm getting a blank page too....


----------



## bcp (20/5/10)

...and besides i didn't win, and it was my 6th brew and my third all-grain and it tastes like heaven. I mean, what's going on! :unsure: 

Seriously - looking forward to getting objective feedback, actually. That's why i entered. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Andyd (20/5/10)

Hey guys,

The results pages aren't finished yet (as Brenda pointed out...). I hope to lock down these tonight (as well as figure out why you can see part of the site I haven't "switched on" yet... I will probably put the site into maintenance mode until I'm done.

Cheers ,

Andy


----------



## Fourstar (20/5/10)

Andyd said:


> Hey guys,
> The results pages aren't finished yet (as *Brenda *pointed out...).




Hahaha... Brenda. Say no more.


----------



## Andyd (20/5/10)

Oops... got to love predictive text input. Sorry Brendan.


----------



## brendo (21/5/10)

Now that we have the correct spelling of my name sorted out... let's get onto more important news.

Summary and full results are now available from the competition site http://www.compmaster.com.au, along with your scoresheets that you can download by logging in with your registered details.

Now that the site is up and running and we are no longer relying on Andyd's excel skills h34r: it has come to light that the previously published standings for Category 3 - Strong Ales was incorrect.

The correct standings are as follows:

1st : John Kingston, Strong Scotch Ale, 106 points 
2nd : Linton Young, Old Ale, 99.5 points 
3rd : Robin Brown, Strong Scotch Ale, 92.5 points 

Thanks again to all who entered, helped out or turned up on the day. We hope to see you all again next year.

Cheers,

Brendan


----------



## haysie (21/5/10)

A first place in the ESB would beat the pants off a placing of 4 entries cat3 anyday Brendan. Well Done!

Will these results and Beerfest 2010 results be published on the Vicbrew website?


edit.. Great pic`s Wolf.


----------



## Andyd (21/5/10)

Indeed, they will...

Andy


----------



## brendo (22/5/10)

haysie said:


> A first place in the ESB would beat the pants off a placing of 4 entries cat3 anyday Brendan. Well Done!
> 
> Will these results and Beerfest 2010 results be published on the Vicbrew website?
> 
> ...



thanks Haysie - if I can only have one then I've got the one I wanted


----------

